# Classifieds > Testimonials >  What a scumbag!!

## Ben0918

if you want to get ripped off buy reptiles and amphibians from Kendrick Zoo. Charles Kendrick who is the owner is doing everything possible not to give me my money back on frogs i bought off him and died less than 24 hours later!! They go to the Manchester, NH expo and Braintree, MA expo so watch out for this scumbag!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Lija, Sunshine

----------


## Wicked frogs

Thanks bud that's my area too!!

----------


## Wicked frogs

If you don't mind me asking what did you buy and did all of them die?

----------


## Ben0918

I bought 3 red eyes tree frogs which were "captive bred"... Found out they're not so right there I wasn't happy. I am not a new frog keeper I had multiple years experience, so when I woke up the next 
morning ALL 3 are dead! Then he try's to blame me! I bought them for $15 a piece and he only wants to give me $30 back.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Sorry to hear.

But i think calling out to someone being a scumbag without him being able to defend himself isn't the way in my opinion.
It is sad they died all 3.
But his point of view i can understand as well.
What are the odds, 3 frogs dying within 24 hours?

I had this with selling my offspring as well, multiple times.
Once i got a mail about frogs dying, since i had plenty, i told him to come by and pick new ones.
After a couple of days, same thing.
Gave frogs for the third time in just 2 weeks.
After a couple days more, again i got mailed that he wanted money back since they were dying again.
Now i had more of them, all doing great.....
I told him i was sorry, but i didn't give him any more frogs.
If he called me a scumbag somewhere i wouldn't like that at all.
I'm sure the frogs were OK when i passed them on.

I even noticed someone i gave replacement frogs selling them, along with the "dead" ones a couple of months later.....

The allowance to give back money on 2 out of 3 frogs seems fair to me.

For example, how did you transport them?
Did you use a proper box to transport them, how long were they in there, what was the temperature during transport etc.
Again, i am not calling you a liar, but if i'd hear about 3 out of 3 frogs dying while the rest i have are all doing just fine, i would have my doubts as well and giving a refund of 2/3 is not bad in my opinion.
I bought frogs myself dying on me during transport, but i didn't get a refund as well, instead i could buy new ones for reduced prize, that was OK with me.
Frogs can be delicate, some more then others, it's not always the blame of the seller, just to say.

If they were sick already, you should have noticed it while seeking out the ones to buy.
Since you took them, i suppose nothing seemed wrong about the frogs?
I think a scumbag is someone deliberately selling you bad frogs...

----------


## Ben0918

the reason why he's scumbag is he did everything possible not to give me my money back. Ive been fighting for my money for a month now. and also his "assistant" said the head guy personally breeds them... later i found out that they're wild caught. if i new that in the first place i wouldn't even bother buying them.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

How did you find out they were being WC instead of CB?
The prize of $15 seems like juvenile CB, WC adults would most likely be higher prized.
At least around here, WC frogs are more expensive then CB frogs, now they are CITES listed you need to become a CITES number with them when they are WC as well.

Besides, you mentioned the offer he did. Giving back money on 2 out of 3 frogs.

----------


## Ben0918

his partner said theyre imported and no i wanted my money for all 3 frogs thats bull not getting 100% of my money back.

----------


## Lija

well, there are a few things involved and most places don't offer any guarantee, because frog are so delicate, sometimes  it is how long transportation takes place, what kind, different conditions in your house comparing to those they're used to, most of the times stress is a major factor when they die so soon. I'm not saying it is your fault, but have you ensured all proper conditions for transportation and housing and they were not handled at all? i know you said you had multiple years experience with frogs, but have you had you red eyed? did you cover all bases when you were buying frogs, figured out everything about them, how they were kept/fed, etc?
it sounds like there might be some miscommunication going on too, but  at any rate for a seller to make a fuss over 15$? really?

----------


## Lynn

> I bought 3 red eyes tree frogs which were "captive bred"... Found out they're not so right there I wasn't happy. I am not a new frog keeper I had multiple years experience, so when I woke up the next 
> morning ALL 3 are dead! Then he try's to blame me! I bought them for $15 a piece and he only wants to give me $30 back.


Hi Ben,
Could please send me a link to the business in which you purchased your 3 red eyed tree frogs from.
Many Thanks, Lynn

----------


## Ben0918

i wish i could. they have no phone number, website site, facebook page nothing. i got them at the expo and i got the guys personal number. they're a "private business"

----------


## arielgasca420

I had a similar situation happen to me a year ago. I traded my veiled chameleon for a flapneck and she perished 8 months later due to an alleged parasite infestation(later I found out they knew she was sick). I bought a panther chameleon it died in 2 weeks, the owner gave me another one which would have been nice if that one could have lasted for more than 7 days. I was really upset because they were $300 and he never gave me the money back. It wasnt my fault because at the time I was working for him and noticed 50% of the babies died within the store. It was my mistake to trust this guy. I figured since he was in the business for so long he wouldnt be jaded. lesson learned I guess.

----------


## chocoboFFA

do you know what name they use at the NH expo???

----------


## Ben0918

i'm not sure the name but its in manchester newhampshire, at the raddison hotel

----------

